# Tonto's Theater



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Well, it seems like I must not have started a build thread back in 2007 (when I first found this site) when I started my theater.

So when I get home I'll snap a few pics & explain what's going on/how far I've gotten. Back then I had no idea what was up in building a HT, so I'll have to change a few things. All advice is welcome. I'm getting excited again!:spend::hsd:


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Lol - just a little late but post what you have. Happy to help.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks Bryan, I know I'll need a bunch of your help. My room is to small & almost a rectangle, both real challenges. I know you will be able to help me make it as good as possible!


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

OK, I went upstairs & snapped a few pics.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

So you get a sense of the room & the challenges I'm facing. I just measured the room, it's even smaller than I remembered. 11'6" x 18'10." When we renovated, the only option was to extend the upstairs out to the carport (4 feet over it was the max for code). My wife wanted to redo the bath, laundry & master closet, so that really ate into the theater room.

The corner with the door is angled due to existing construction (original exterior corner). For symmetry I had the opposite wall angled to match. Don't know if this was best thing or not. I think it will be better aesthetically. It shrank the screen wall to 112." Really limits screen size, but hey, I'll be close!

The riser still needs to be wired for electricity/speaker wire for bass shakers & stuffed with insulation. I also have to cut out the back/top of each cell & fit the HVAV covers. I ripped a 2x6 for the front of the riser. My carpet guy said that would be plenty of surface area to glue the carpet to. Don't have to cut holes in the front this way. I also ripped another one & ran those 2 pieces sideways where the chairs will be for extra support. Don't want the floor sagging. The opening will allow the LF's into the riser & out the back/top. Supposed to increase tactile response. I let the riser take up a lot of floor space, I didn't want the second row jammed against the rear wall. Doing so decreased the planned PLP from 150" to 120". I'll post a picture with the plywood off when I pull the wire.

I also ran the surround speaker wire too far back on the side walls. Going to have to cut sheetrock to move them forward. Even more to pull wire for the Atmos speakers. The equipment room has an access panel in the ceiling, so no cutting there.

My contractor told me the window was mandatory for code. I found out later that in Tallahassee, this is not true. So when the guys were repairing the roof leak, I had them take it out. This room is scary dark with the lights off!

I nailed 2X12's in between 3 of the joists, flush with the sheet rock where the projector will hang to increase placement options. So the ceiling is solid. I had a bunch of build pictures at one time. Can't find them now!

So this is where I am. 
1) Finish pulling speaker wire for 7.1.4.
2) Paint
3) Carpet
4) New AVR, Projector & BD/4K player.

As funds become available I'll march on!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Looking forward toward hung this develop! )


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Excellent start Tonto, thank you for sharing with us mere mortals.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

There are smaller rooms around than yours!..You shouldn't have any problems..
Looking forward to your progress..


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Savjack wrote:



> Excellent start Tonto, thank you for sharing with us mere mortals.


Thanks Jack, I'm really looking forward to getting to the equipment phase. My equipment now is old and as such, takes many individual connections. I actually use 4 remotes. The new stuff should be much easier with HDMI. The room treatment phase I'm dreading. I'll have to learn REW. I'll be depending on a lot of help with that. Sonnies room really made me realize the importance of the "total package," and I really love movies & music. So I'll do the best I can, and I'll really appreciate you guys help.

Prof wrote:



> There are smaller rooms around than yours!..You shouldn't have any problems..


I hope you're wright. I really wanted about 14ft wide. Ideally I would like to have 3 chairs in 2 rows. What I really want is the center chair in the front row! I can squeeze them in, it just means the end chairs will be really close to the walls. I guess I'll cross that bridge when I get there.

It kinda feels weird being on this side of the thread. Again, I appreciate the help!


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

I was able to fit 3 recliner lounge chairs across a 9'6" wide room!..So it depends on the width of the chairs..
At 11'6" width you shouldn't have any problems..


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Great!


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

You might want to look at a recliner couch too, as they have potential to be narrower if you don't have the armrests.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Yeah, I have thought about it...really prefer the look of the individual chairs. Decisions, decisions, decisions!!!


----------



## John Stewart (Jul 5, 2014)

11' x 18' what a luxury! My room is 11 x 12.5 with a 10' ceiling. An excellent generator of room modes!
I went with an 89" reclining sofa as Ellis suggested. The only 3 seat recliners narrow enough I could ever find were these:
http://www.rtheaters.com/FusionCollection/FC-Jive-1013.html
The sofa won for the wider seats and room for the dog to stretch out. 
There's also a piece at Rooms To Go that is same width overall but only 2 wide seats with motorized recline. Might have been a good option but didn't look like enough room underneath for the buttkicker without the sofa mechanism hitting it, and to your point, the middle seat is always the sweet spot. Especially for the side surrounds with the narrow room.
Good luck with your build!


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm considering options for covering my speaker wire from where it comes out of the walls & to the banana plugs.

From what I have found so far:

1) http://techflex.com/prod_nrn.asp
2) http://techflex.com/prod_myn.asp
3) http://techflex.com/prod_nmn.asp

I'm torn between the red & blue ones here. Going to have to decide on room/carpet color.
4) http://techflex.com/prod_tightweave.asp

I'm looking at websites that sell Techflex, not many carry these particular choices. Any body have a site that they have used?


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Hey guy's, nothing has changed much since I've been working so much. It occurred to me that I should consider isolating by riser with some U-shaped rubber feet. I could do it now before I get further along. I think I nailed some of the 2X10's to the floor (could be hard to get them out). Do you guys think it is would be worth the effort? Something like this:

http://www.soundaway.com/IsoTrack_Stud_Isolator_p/16201.htm

There are 10 2x10's and they are about 71/2 feet long. I'm not sure how the spacing is supposed be, this company charger about $42.50 for 25 of them. Pretty pricey for a piece of rubber. Any thoughts?

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...on/122689d1465612741t-tonto-s-theater-129.jpg


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

As far along as you are with the riser, not sure it's worth the time and effort honestly. Sure, it will help isolation a bit but the rest of the floor is still going to transmit sound down.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks Bryan, I'm thinking I agree with you. Or maybe I'm just looking for less work!


----------

